# mars_nwe (IPX Netware) on FreeBSD 7



## QuAzI (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello
I am a novice in FreeBSD and I need install file server with FoxPro2.6 databases for clients with MSDOS 6.22.
I cant change clients, its must work with IPX, Ethernet_II in net 0x00000000.
After many changes in configuration and kernel it is not work and I hope anybody can help me in my trouble.
All of configs placed in attachment.
I have one station with Windows XP, where IPX server is works. I place "ipxroute config" output also in attachment and place my DOS configuration.
DOS+XP - work
DOS+FreeBSD - not work and I don't understand why


----------



## pietersnld (Apr 16, 2009)

QuAzI said:
			
		

> Hello
> I am a novice in FreeBSD and I need install file server with FoxPro2.6 databases for clients with MSDOS 6.22.
> I cant change clients, its must work with IPX, Ethernet_II in net 0x00000000.
> After many changes in configuration and kernel it is not work and I hope anybody can help me in my trouble.
> ...



Haven't seen such a client configuration. Seems you use microsoft network via IPX and not Novel network maybe that's your problem.
We're currently installing mars_new on a Freebsd 7.1 machine to use with Netware. All is functioning well had to patch the port to make the connections work.

Greetings Pieter.


----------

